# Chickens Breaking Up A Rabbit Fight



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

Having had trouble withour male rabbits fighting I was very amused to see this video of two chickens amazingly breaking up a fight between two rabbits, and then giving them a bit of a telling off 

YouTube - Chicken Police?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha,, that was very good,,,,


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

I've seen that before
Our chickens see the dogs off as well


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

....Brilliant, there should be a pair of them outside every pub and club!


----------



## Bodwad (Feb 15, 2008)

You can just see those chickens walking off and talking in an old woman 'I disapprove of the youth today' way 

Cool vid


----------



## Chikin (Mar 10, 2008)

thats minted, chickens are amazing


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great video


----------



## MorningMonster (Mar 15, 2008)

I Love the way one Chicken takes control of one wayward bunny and the other has a good talking to the other trouble maker!


----------



## Frontier Psychiatrist (Mar 15, 2008)

That must have been filmed before the mid 90s, otherwise the chickens would have been verbally abused, spat on and and most likely stabbed to death


----------

